

From zero to 1700 subscribers. 3 weeks. 7 growth hacks. $0 marketing cost - AladdinPS
https://medium.com/@happyaladdin/from-zero-to-1700-subscribers-3-weeks-7-growth-hacks-0-marketing-cost-5e212b5e9a61

======
AladdinPS
These are my most favorite growth hacks of July.

Growth Hack #5 5 SEO hacks for the 2nd largest search engine

Youtube is bigger than Bing, Yahoo, Ask and AOL combined. 1\. The longer your
video is, and the longer a viewer spends watching the video, the higher your
ranking. 2\. Name the actual file with your keyword before uploading the
video. 3\. Add closed captioning. 4\. Be the first to comment. 5\. Automate
backlinks with ifttt.com Source: [http://www.searchenginejournal.com/advanced-
guide-youtube-se...](http://www.searchenginejournal.com/advanced-guide-
youtube-seo/128847/2/)

~~~
AladdinPS
Growth Hack #4 How to drive more value for your SaaS?

Let manual job happen. Then offer automation for payment. Once the user has
unfollowed 25 people by hand, for example, remind them that they can easily
and quickly unfollow everyone that doesn’t follow them back with just ONE
click for only $9.99! Source: [http://www.slideshare.net/lincolnmurphy/growth-
hackingb2bsaa...](http://www.slideshare.net/lincolnmurphy/growth-
hackingb2bsaasmarketing)

------
AladdinPS
Will be happy to answer any questions.

Also would like to know your opinion, which growth hacks would you use in this
case?

